# 6 faint positives on pregnancy tests.



## cat18 (Aug 24, 2012)

i took 6 pregnancy tests to make sure i wasnt seeing anything, 2 at the doctors office ( and i know those are very good) and 4 at home. all had faint positives. im sure i am pregnant but should they just be faint because im not very far along??

(one out of 4 HOME TESTS)


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

A line is a line is a line. It is probably faint because it's early. They will get darker. Congratulations!


----------

